

A Comparison of Software and Hardware Techniques for x86 Virtualization - benblack
http://www.vmware.com/pdf/asplos235_adams.pdf

======
kmavm
Not sure why this suddenly hit the front page of HackerNews, but, uhh. I wrote
this. AMA.

~~~
benblack
I enjoyed it when I first read it a couple of years ago and the recent blog
post from tsuna on context switching reminded me of it
([http://blog.tsunanet.net/2010/11/how-long-does-it-take-to-
ma...](http://blog.tsunanet.net/2010/11/how-long-does-it-take-to-make-
context.html)). Glad to see some other folks like it, as well.

